# Got my first truck.



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:Well, I am expanding. Sold the little dump trailer and purchased a dump truck. Not fancy, but paid for. Needs a little TLC but basically ready to roll. Paid 6 thousand for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

A little touchup, a couple of logos, and *way to go* - glad to see some people are gearing up / expanding


----------



## OGStilts (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm not exactly in the dump truck buying business but it sounds and looks like a good deal to me. Ditto what SLS said.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Congrats!

Now go make some $$ with it! 
~Matt


----------



## DJ9222 (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice truck

Good luck with it, and make a ton of money.......


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice purchase.

It should serve you well.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

nice..now go make some money like them strobes


----------



## tnmtn (Dec 15, 2006)

nice truck, congrats. it's very nice to have a paid for truck. seems to be a good deal. good luck with it.


----------



## Upchuck (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like it'll get the job done. How many tons can you legally carry on it? I never saw a 10 wheeler with 2 pistons on the body.


----------



## MACEXCAVATING (Nov 24, 2008)

Upchuck, I see the 2 ram setup from time to time. Not super common. The GVWR of the truck is 52080. I do not know what the truck weighs yet. I am in the process of doing a major service on it before I put it to work. So far, the truck seems sound. Just a lot of minor maint. issues that were neglected.


----------



## digdeep516 (Jun 8, 2009)

nice truck... perfect for the price. 2 questions, hows the body and what size engine is in that monster... congrads are deffinitley in order on that find.


----------

